# Need USCG Licensed Deckhand ASAP



## surfsidegrl (Jul 28, 2010)

Spot open on 54' charter/ personal fishing vessel. MUST be licensed for charters. Ability to travel occasionally needed as well. Boat currently located in Bahamas will be back in the Gulf Coast area around June.
Professional references required. Resume prefered.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

You are not able to receive PMs or emails. I am very interested in hearing more about the deckhand spot you have open. I have a 100T Master and have years of experience on charter boats. Please let me know how to get in touch with you. Thanks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I tried to send you a private message but it wouldnt let me.
I may have a guy that has LOTS of experience.
Fished Bill fish for a long time......from Mexico to the bahamas and betweeen.
I dont think he has a computer to send an email.
He's not a kid .


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> I tried to send you a private message but it wouldnt let me.
> I may have a guy that has LOTS of experience.
> Fished Bill fish for a long time......from Mexico to the bahamas and betweeen.
> I dont think he has a computer to send an email.
> He's not a kid .


I jsut called the man I was talking about and he is gainfully employed on a big Sportfisher already. I thought he was still looking.
Sorry.


----------

